# New Here



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi guys!  My name is Sara, and I own two cats, Sundae and Carmel. Here's some pictures of each: (if I can figure out how)

Sundae:



















Carmel:




















I also own a horse named Roxy. Here's a picture:










Hehe, let's see if this works..


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello sara! Welcome! You have great kitties, and I just adore your horse! Horses are one of my favorite animals...besides cats, that is! lol!


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

A little about me: 

As you read, my name is Sara. I'm in high school right now. I plan to go to college and get a job as either a web page designer, stable owner/teaching lessons, or an equine massage therapist. I love animals. I've had Carmel since I was about 3 and Sundae since I was 9. We found both of them. Carmel was in our neighbor's yard, and they said he wasn't theirs and that we could keep him if no one else claimed him. Sundae we found in our shed. We don't know how she got in there or how long she was in there, but she's been afraid to go outdoors ever since. Poor thing.  They're both great cats.


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Thank you maymariya! I love your signature! :shock:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum  

you can upload your photos at the gallery:

http://www.catforum.com/photos/


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Silence wrote:
[Thank you maymariya! I love your signature!]

Thank YOU! Actually, ForJazz made it!


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'll have to upload some of my photos there..  

Maymariya: Your cat is such a cutie! 8)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Silence!

Stick around, this is a good place :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi aand welcome to the forum have fun


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Cute cats and horse too! :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. I can see the picture of your horse but not of your cats! :?


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome! I'm sure you'll be just as addicted to this forum as the rest of us  I see one pic of your cat and the horse pic but not the rest... Cute kitty btw :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What kind of horse do you have? Horseback riding is my passion but I don't own. I used to go every weekend but I haven't been able to in about 6 months.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello SARA - Welcome to the forum!
Your kitties sound yummy ...can't see the pictures though


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You might have to wait a while for them to show up even if you have a fast connection -- that's the case with me. Just stare at the screen for a while where the pictures *should* be and you should be able to make them appear using telepathy. :lol:


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks guys! I fixed the pictures hehe..

ForJazz: She's actually a paint, just solid in color. Horseback riding is great! How come you haven't been to go recently?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

The place I used to go was at home -- 1.5 hours away. They knew me by name and let me ride any horse I chose -- I knew them all and they'd even let me ride the ones they just bought from auctions. They had a few that I fell in love with -- one at a time of course until they each got sold. My favorite was a big huge half quarter horse half clydesdale. His name was Clyde.  He was humongous, had all the markings of a clydesdale, but with the running power of a quarter horse. He had a gait like a freight train. He loved to run. My next love was a jet black half quarter horse half thoroughbred named Jazz. (just a coincidence). He had the fastest quarter mile that they'd ever recorded at this place. Anyway -- I'd go if I had more time when I went home, but here where I live they don't have any place like that, where you can run with the horse and pick your difficulty level and stuff like that. It's very expensive and it's only trail rides. It's not as personal.


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey there! My name is Sarah as well...I just have the H at the end. Hehe. So glad you joined! You kitties are so sweet (no pun intended with names like Sundae and Caramel!)!


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Hehe thanks JungleKitty! 

ForJazz-Awwww that stinks. The barn I board Roxy at is 25 mins away..and sadly my parents have to take me out there. Can't wait until I get my DL! But, I'm only 14...  15 in August! Not..that much longer right? Hehehe. But yeah. Anyways..I think I'm going to get a vet or equine chiropractor out to look at Roxy. She seems like she's been in pain lately...and even if theres nothing wrong, I've heard the chiro can just massage tense muscles and stuff...and better to be safe than sorry.


----------

